# تقنيات الاستخلاص المعزز للنفط ودورها في زيادة احتياطيات النفط العالمية



## م عبدالرزاق (8 يناير 2009)

الاقتصادية ـ د. نعمت أبو الصوف 07/01/2009 

الموارد النفطية هي بالفعل محدودة، ولكن الادعاء بأن المصادر العالمية من النفط مهددة بالنضوب خلال العقود القليلة القادمة, وأنها ليست بالوفرة الكافية لسد حاجة العالم المتزايدة على الطاقة هو كلام بعيد عن الصحة ومحض خيال ولا يستند إلى الوقائع العلمية. في الحقيقة العالم حتى الآن استهلك أقل من 7 في المائة (بحدود تريليون برميل) من كميات الموارد النفطية المتواجدة في المكان original oil in place OOIP المكتشفة حتى الآن، والتي تقدر بنحو عشرة تريليونات برميل من النفوط التقليدية, ونحو ثلاثة تريليونات برميل من مصادر النفط غير التقليدية. 

إنه من المستحيل عمليا وتقنيا استخراج وإنتاج كل النفط الموجود في باطن الأرض، ولكن الصناعة النفطية حاليا تترك وراءها نحو 72 في المائة أو أكثر من النفط في الحقول المكتشفة حتى الآن والتي تم التخلي عنها لأي سبب من الأسباب أو التي تعد في المراحل المتأخرة من النضوب باستخدام تقنيات الإنتاج الأولية، بمعنى آخر أن الصناعة النفطية تنتج في المتوسط بحدود 28 في المائة فقط من النفط الموجود في الحقول في باطن الأرض. وأن إنتاج أي نسبة مئوية إضافية من شأنه إضافة كميات هائلة من احتياطيات النفط (والإنتاج) من المكامن المكتشفة، وبالتالي تقليل الحاجة إلى الاعتماد بشكل كبير على الاكتشافات الجديدة أو على البدائل الأخرى للطاقة. وعند النظر إلى المستقبل وعلى المدى البعيد فإن هدف الصناعة النفطية هو إنتاج نحو60 في المائة إلى 70 في المائة من الموارد النفطية التقليدية الموجودة في باطن الأرض, ونحو 30 في المائة من الموارد النفطية غير التقليدية المتواجدة في باطن الأرض. ولهذا فإن تقنيات الاستخلاص المعزز للنفط (الاستخراج المحسن للنفط) تعد هي البديل المعول عليه لتحقيق هذا الهدف. يعرف عامل استخلاص الحقول النفطية: هو النسبة المئوية من النفط المكتشف المتواجد في باطن الأرض الذي يمكن من الناحية التقنية إنتاجه. 

إن الاستخلاص المعزز للنفط (الاستخراج المحسن للنفط) يشمل مجموعة من التقنيات المصممة لزيادة كمية النفط التي يمكن استخراجها من حقل نفطي. حقن الغاز يطبق بالفعل حاليا في جميع أنحاء العالم على النفط, ويمكن أن يكون أداة فعالة للغاية لزيادة استخراج النفط بأساليب متطورة. وفي معظم الحالات، الغازات المنتجة أثناء إنتاج النفط (الغاز المصاحب) يتم عزلها ومعالجتها كجزء من عملية معالجة النفط ، ومن ثم يتم ضخه إلى التكوينات والطبقات الجيولوجية المعنية لزيادة ضغط المكمن وزيادة الإنتاج. ومن أكثر الطرق فعالية لتعزيز استخراج النفط بالغاز هو باستخدام غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون الذي يضخ إلى المكامن النفطية بضغط كاف لمزجه تماما مع النفط الخام. مقارنة بغيرها من الأساليب المستخدمة في الصناعة النفطية كعملية حقن المياه، الذي لا يمزج مع النفط في الأسلوب نفسه، مثل هذا المزج الكامل للغاز مع النفط لا يؤدي فقط إلى زيادة الضغط، ولكن أيضا يمكن وصفه بأنه فعال جدا في إزاحة النفط من مسامات الصخور المكمنية بصورة كاملة تقريبا. إن وجود مصادر كبيرة من غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون من المرجح أن يحفز المزيد من البحث والتطوير في مجال الاستخلاص المعزز للنفط باستخدام غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون. ومن الأساليب الأخرى للاستخلاص المعزز للنفط هي الطرق الحرارية بأنواعها والكيماوية بأنواعها. 

من الناحية الاقتصادية، تعد التكلفة الاستثمارية وتكلفة الإنتاج (بما فيها تكلفة الغازات أو المواد الكيماوية المستخدمة) لتقنيات الاستخلاص المعزز للنفط منافسة جدا مقارنة بتكلفة الاستكشاف والتطوير لحقول جديدة. 

المرحلة الأولية من إنتاج النفط من المكامن النفطية تعتمد على مصدر الطاقة الطبيعية الموجودة في الحقل النفطي والتي قد تكون واحدة من عدة مصادر: الغاز المذاب، القبة الغازية، الصرف بقوة الجاذبية أو بتدفق الماء من طبقات مجاورة. وتعد طاقة الغاز المذاب من أكثر مصادر الطاقة الطبيعية انتشارا في الحقول والمكامن النفطية العالمية، ويمكن لهذا النوع من الطاقة استخلاص ما يصل إلى 20 في المائة من كميات الموارد النفطية الموجودة في المكان OOIP. هذه المرحلة الأولية من الإنتاج عادة تستكمل في وقت مبكر من عمر المكمن النفطي بما يعرف بالطرق الثانوية من الاستخلاص أو عمليات تحسين استخلاص النفط, وتعرف أيضا بعملية "المحافظة على الضغط"، والتي تشمل عملية حقن الغاز المنتج أو عملية حقن الماء. وتقريبا ثلث المكامن النفطية العالمية لها طاقة تدفق ماء طبيعية. وعندما يتم استخدام هذه الطرق منذ بداية الإنتاج، كما هو الحال الآن في معظم حقول النفط الجديدة، أو في وقت لاحق خلال المرحلة الأولية للإنتاج، فإن معدلات الاستخلاص ممكن أن تصل نظريا إلى 60 في المائة، ولكن التطبيقات العملية بينت أن عامل الاستخلاص باستخدام هذه الأساليب يكون في المتوسط بين 40 و45 في المائة. 

أما تقنيات الاستخلاص المعزز للنفط أو ما يعرف أيضا بالطرق الثلاثية Tertiary، فتطبق عادة في نهاية المرحلة الثانوية. وتشمل الطرق الحرارية، طرق الامتزاج miscible، أو العمليات الكيماوية، والتي تعمل على استخلاص أكبر قدر ممكن مما تبقى من النفط. أكثر الطرق شيوعا هي تقنيات حقن غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون الذي يضخ إلى المكامن النفطية بضغط كاف لمزجه تماما مع النفط الخام. 

سنتطرق في المقالات اللاحقة عن الدور الذي يمكن أن تلعبه هذه التقنيات في زيادة كفاءة الاستخلاص من الحقول النفطية الحالية وبالتالي زيادة الاحتياطيات المؤكدة الحالية من النفط


----------



## رشيد الخولي (10 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي على هذه المعلومات الهامة
و لمزيد من الإطلاع انقر على الرابط التالي :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110912.html


----------

